# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Ernstige vorm van spastische darm!!!

## Jeanet66

Goedendag iedereen met darmproblemen.

Ik heb jaren al een spastiche darm, toen de kinderen kwamen ging het gek genoeg een hele tijd goed. Sinds 2 jaar is het in alle hevigheid teruggekomen.
Allerlei en veel vervelende onderzoeken (ook nog een intollerantie opgebouwd voor dat vieze darmspoelmiddel). en een ziekenhuisopname verder. Blijkt dat het om een ernstige vorm van een spastische darm gaat. Daardoor is het slijmvlies van de darm aangetast. Divertikels die nog al eens willen onsteken. Spasmomen voorgeschreven, leek even goed te gaan. Maar deze mag je niet te lang gebruiken, dus na afbouwen ging het helemaal fout. Nadien sloeg het niet meer aan.

Opgezette buik, pijn, vaak misselijk en wat daar bij komt kijken, WC loop. Maar vooral moe, zo moe dat ik niet goed kan functioneren. Pijn, misselijkheid etc. kan ik nog wel hebben. Hoe lastig ook, maar die vermoeidheid daar baal ik van.

Wie o wie heeft er tips en trucs voor me.

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Jeanet,
Heb je onderstaande artikels en topics al gelezen?
Misschien kun je hier tips uit halen!!
Sterkte; ik heb zelf ook PDS (prikkelbaar darm syndroom) en dat is zéker géén lachertje!!
Goed op je voeding letten en frisdranken vermijden vind ikzelf het voornaamste hulpmiddel  :Wink: .
Xx Ag
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=1926
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10327
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=5787
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=6081
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=4024

----------


## nevershoutnever

Ik heb zelf al zinds mijn 14de last van spastische darmen. Ik ben nu 17. Ik gebruik al jaren spasmomen, dus wie heeft je verteld dat je dit niet lang mag gebruiken?
Mijn dosering ligt nu momenteel door de komende examens op 3 per dag, anders neem ik er 1-2. Wat mij verteld is, is dat je vooral zoveel mogelijk melkproducten moet vermijden. Want spatische darmen gaat vaak samen met lactose-intollerantie. De symptomen die jij opsomt zijn zogoed als identiek met de symptomen van lactose.
Echte tests hiervoor zijn er jammergenoeg niet, er zijn test maar deze zijn verre van 100% betrouwbaar. Misschien eens een lactose vrije week inlassen ( ik kan je eventueel een lijst bezorgen met producten, en op het internet kom je hiermee ook al een heel eind). Ik hoop dat je erwat aan gehad hebt.
( en misschien toch nog eens informeren om de spasmomen want ik neem ze zoals eerder gezegd al een lange tijd op aanraden van het ziekenhuis & huisarts en ik ondervind hier totaal geen hinder door )

Grtz.

----------


## Agnes574

Tip van een gast;

"Tevens koffie/alcohol gebruik stevig verminderen.
Wel heb je natuurlijk je dagelijkse vitaminen nodig.

Mijn advies: Laat eens bloed-prikken op o.a. B12,vitamine D en C,Kalium,bezinking,daar tekort aan kan ook heftige vermoeidheid veroorzaken.
En een voedingsadvies,daar kan een diëtiste jou misschien mee helpen."

----------


## Tralala

Ik heb ook een hele ernstige vorm van pds en spastische darmen,ikzelf volg een heel streng dieet waardoor ik nog redelijk kan functioneren.Ook doe ik aan lichaamsbeweging wat heel tegenstrijdig klinkt als je zo vermoeid bent maar het werkt wel.Spasmomen werken bij mij helaas niet.Je darmen hebben rust nodig om te herstellen want in feite heb je gewoon steeds lichte onstekingen {daar word je ook zo moe van} en ze nemen heel veel niet meer op.Dus kijk wat je goed verdraagt en houd je een tijd aan zo'n streng dieet zodat je darmen tot rust kunnen komen.

----------


## Tralala

Ik ben zelf heel extreem gevoelig wat betreft voeding maar wat ik echt niet kan verdragen zijn : melk en melkproducten,lactose etc. {zit in heel veel dingen} een goede vervanging daarvoor kan soyamelk zijn.Ook teveel suikers {gaan gisten in je buik},gist en sommige andere rijsmiddelen,alcohol,koffie,sommige soorten thee,kunstmatige zoetstoffen.Ook in bijv. broodverbetermiddel zit melk...dus mischien je hier wat aan?

----------

